# Best way to "Bake" Chicken Breasts?



## ericab (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello, I am what you would call a "raw chicken phobe". So to reduce contamination I plan to bake 2lbs worth of chicken breast to use in a recipe for tonight and tomorrow. I don't want to deliver tough or dried out chicken, so what time and temp do you recommend? Covered, uncovered, etc? Thank you!
Erica


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

Are you talking about simply plain, naked breasts???  Normally, time depends on the weight of the individual breasts.  A 5 oz. breast can cook in 23-25 minutes if it is not filleted or butterflied.   Naturally, 4 oz. will cook in less time as an 8oz breast will require more.

Do you know what the weight is?   Do you have an instant-read thermometer?  Chicken should read 165 when done.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2007)

Does it need to be baked?

Poached chicken done right isn' tough or dry and works well in most recipes.


----------



## ericab (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, plain, naked chicken breasts. If I recall there are four breasts and the total weight of the package was 1.79lbs. The breasts didn't vary too much in size. I figured I'd use a shallow pyrex casserole dish and cover with foil?

It doesn't have to be baked, just cooked through (I'm sick of frying it and the mess that creates). I'm going to cube it once it cools.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 8, 2007)

If I was baking them, I wouldn't use an alum cover.  There is a difference in the texture between baking and poaching.  I prefer baked.  As for frying...I've made the mistake of under cooking them.

What are you doing with the chicken breasts?


----------



## ericab (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm cubing the chicken for tetrazzini tonight and I'll use the left overs in a pot pie tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2007)

bakem them uncover, on the reck season it with whatever seasoning you like, or recipe calls for. Bake on one side for about 20 minues at 350 deg.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2007)

Personally, I'd poach them for either of those.

Put them in a pot of water or chicken broth.  If you use water make sure you salt it.  If you have them around, add a garlic clove or two, some corsely chopped carrot and/or celery, and/or onion.

Add the chicken to the pot and turn up the heat.  When it just gets to boiling, turn down the heat so only tiny bubbles are coming up.  Let it cook this way for maybe 5 min.  Then turn off the heat and cover.  Set your timer for 20 minutes.

After 20 min, check with a thermometer or pull one out and slice in half to check for doneness.  May need more time.  If so, turn the heat on for a min or 2 then off again.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 8, 2007)

My poached chicken always seems bland.  I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> My poached chicken always seems bland. I'd love some suggestions.


 
Do you season the poaching water and poach with aromatics?  IMO that's important.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

poaching in wine and aromatics never hurts, either.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I do but obviously not nearly enough.    I've really learned a lot about salt.  It is our friend.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I think I do but obviously not nearly enough.  I've really learned a lot about salt. It is our friend.


 
Yes, it is!


----------



## Aria (Mar 8, 2007)

Poaching Chicken:  I add celery, onion, & fresh ground black pepper


----------



## mad_evo99 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've never poached chicken before, but I've had chicken that others have poached. Usually they mix in a bunch of spices before mixing with something else, like jambalaya or burritos or something. You might even poach it, shred it and then simmer it in a pan with the spices and a little water to get the flavor in and not dry it out.


----------



## mish (Mar 8, 2007)

You could marinate the chicken (in a zip lock in the fridge) in Italian dressing or lemon juice, garlic and herbs.  (Tarragon is a good one, but can be overwhelming -- use whatever herbs you like.) Saute on medium heat or bake with extra marinade. That should keep the chicken moist & flavorful.


----------



## amber (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep it simple.  Just pound it with a tenderizer, a bit of oil and black pepper, and bake on a metal pan for about 30 minutes ( assuming you want something quick and easy).  I prefer to bake mine with a bit of stock and carmelized onions and mushrooms to add flavor.


----------



## cjs (Mar 9, 2007)

too late for this suggestion, but... maybe next time.

Brine your chicken breasts (to every qt. of cold water add 1/4 c. kosher salt, 1/8 c. (2 T.) each: brown sugar and granulated sugar and swish this mixture up till sugars are dissolved) for 3-5 hours in the frig. Remove from brine, rinse well and pat dry w/paper towels.

Then you can rub with a little oil, sprinkle with whatever seasonings you like and roast them in the oven, uncovered. I'm not a fan of poaching, but if you are, you can certainly do it that way and be a happy camper.

Brining chicken breasts allows them to be so moist and tender when cooked.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to do this for a salad recipe last year.  Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper.  Sear on both sides in a skillet with a little butter to brown.  Throw on a half-size sheet pan and roast in a 350 degree F convection oven for 15 minutes.  Check temp. with a probe to ensure that it's at least 160 degrees F. coming out of the oven (carry-over cooking will take it up to 165).

For home, I use my 12" cast iron skillet, brown on the presentation side (old habit), flip, then place the skillet itself into the oven for 10 minutes, and check the temp. with my probe thermometer.

Now, I was using chicken breasts at work that weigh about 2 lbs (the whole breast, not halves like you get at a store), so I had a longer cooking time.


----------



## corazon (Mar 9, 2007)

I like to sear my chicken breasts too.  I think it locks in the moisture.  I do it just like Allen.  Make sure your pan and oil is hot or the chicken will stick.


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 9, 2007)

I get no carryover cooking with the breast halves.  Haven't tried any 2lb.ers!  I do chicken breast often: grilled on the Q, baked, poached, fried, seared in a CI grill pan then into the oven.  If I'm baking plain breasts I like to use a citrus marinade with: lime, lemon and orange juice, garlic, jalepeno pepper, cumin, chili powder.  As of late I've been using the foodSaver marinating container with great success; one hour packs in tons of flavor.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 9, 2007)

Another vote for brining! I use the same recipe as CJS except that I only brine chicken breast for about 1 hour.  The meat is perfectly moist after baking for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 10, 2007)

Jenny has it right--simmer them=poaching. They will be better done that way than baked/roasted/sauteed.  
Poached chicken IS bland--you usually do that in order to do something else to it to make it tasty.


----------



## cool1942water (Feb 4, 2008)

I just bought a new convection oven and I'd like to know how long I need to cook a chicken breast rolled in cornflour and at what heat?


----------

